# Mainboard ECS K7VTA3



## aron (20. März 2004)

Hallo,
leider habe ich beim Einbau neuer Hardware an meinem Mainboard ECS "K7VTA3" drei SMD-Widerstände im Bereich rechts der IDE-Stecker/unterhalb der Speicherbänke abrasiert.(siehe Bild)
Ich suche nun jemanden der dieses Mainboard auch hat und mir sagen kann wie die Werte lauten, die auf den Bausteinen aufgedruckt sind.
R46=103
R47= ?
R48= ?
R49= ?

Danke für alle Antworten


----------

